# Kindle Owners' Lending Library!



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

Just went to browse November's 100 books for $3.99 or less, and noticed this new thing - apparently many books are available for Prime members to borrow for free! You can borrow one a month, with no due date.

When did this start?   Am I the only one who didn't know about this?   Now I have to try to decide which book to borrow this month!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I did not know this!  This is awesome!  Must go see!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Where does it say it?


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I couldn't find it


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Me neither.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently it's so. The Wall St Journal reporting it:
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204621904577014273003626952.html

This is big. In one of our discussions of Prime, some members said they would get Prime if it meant they could borrow books..

Betsy


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

So I'm not the last to know!  Here's a link to the Amazon Prime main page - apparently it's not every book (like really new ones, probably), but it was on quite a few that I clicked on.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/prime/ref=amb_link_84306931_4?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=auto-sparkle&pf_rd_r=1FGR2GZGCEKJ0YE426RR&pf_rd_t=301&pf_rd_p=1294973662&pf_rd_i=amazon%20prime%20membership%20information

This is so cool!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Here's a link that explains about the new Kindle Owners' Lending Library for Amazon Prime members: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?docId=1000739811.

"Books can only be borrowed and read on Kindle devices (works with all Kindle generations)....Choose from over 5,000 titles, including more than 100 current and former New York Times Bestsellers, to read on your Kindle."


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

Thanks, DreamWeaver, that's a much better link than I came up with! 

Today's my birthday - this was my present from Amazon!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently, it's one book a month.  I'm already trying to decide which one to get....

Betsy


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

They're talking about it on "other" boards, but they don't seem to have known about it for too long, either. This was kind of a stealth launch by Amazon! 
If you read the instructions, you can only access the books from your device. Wonder how difficult it will be to navigate/search? I've only bought books on my pc, never on my kindle, so I don't really know how they have it set up (I'll find out soon, though!  ).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can also browse on Amazon, and once you find a book, do a search for that book on your Kindle. If you look at pages that list books, you'll be able to pick out the ones that have lending enabled. They'll be marked with a little "Prime" indicator. This was a list of Literary Fiction.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I've been looking through the cookbooks.. YUM


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've started a Wish List called "Prime Lending" to add books to when I see them, since it's only one a month...

Betsy


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

I don't want to seem greedy  , but I wonder if they'll increase the number of books you can borrow per month after a while? After all, with the Prime Instant Video, you can watch as many as you want....


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can also browse on Amazon, and once you find a book, do a search for that book on your Kindle. If you look at pages that list books, you'll be able to pick out the ones that have lending enabled. They'll be marked with a little "Prime" indicator. This was a list of Literary Fiction.


It's odd, because you can't see the Prime icon on this same book when you sort by the major genre list (not in my case). When I did a regular ol' search for "Water for Elephants," then I saw the logo. There has to be a better way to find these books.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

you're supposed to look for them via your Kindle/Kindle App. They are quite obvious that way.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> you're supposed to look for them via your Kindle/Kindle App. They are quite obvious that way.


My Kindle for Mac program doesn't even let me shop for kindle books. It just send me right back to my browser to shop. I'll pull up my kindle 2, but I hate shopping for books in B&W.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

Is it one book per kindle per month or one book per account? There's a fairly good selection of kids books, my daughter will be thrilled.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> you're supposed to look for them via your Kindle/Kindle App. They are quite obvious that way.


It is a bit easier, the top paid 100 does show it in the listing on the device.

When I come across one that I think I might want, I'm adding it to my Prime Lending wish list; then when I want to check out a book, I'll go to that list where they are all in one place and pick one.

Betsy


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Current number of selections in some categories:

Fantasy 30
Science Fiction 68
Romance 330
Mystery & Thrillers 149
Lit Fic 78
Children's 294
Fiction (total) 1,346


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Here is the Amazon link that shows how it works. Pictures and all.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_357575542_2?ie=UTF8&docId=1000739811&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=gateway-center-column&pf_rd_r=1AH2C4HT11Q2F16A1ZV4&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1328828262&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

This is for devices only correct? Not the apps?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

It's on the Amazon home page.  I just saw it when I went to Amazon.  This is huge.  I think the selection is still limited, but no doubt will grow.  The good news, too, is that there is no due date (unlike with the regular loans that expire in, I think, 2 weeks?)


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

DYB said:


> It's on the Amazon home page. I just saw it when I went to Amazon. This is huge. I think the selection is still limited, but no doubt will grow. The good news, too, is that there is no due date (unlike with the regular loans that expire in, I think, 2 weeks?)


Yeah, I'm not terribly impressed with the selection either. Then again, it's 5,000 books, so that's plenty. It looks like Encore books and books by the Amazon imprints are in there, so those should be easy to pick up this way.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I just saw it, but they lost me on two things ( and I have been a Prime member for years ) 

1 it only works on kindle devices ( IE no iPads or iPhones)

2 as frequently as a book a month 

Sorry, but I'm not going back to reading on a kindle device for one free library book a month.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> I just saw it, but they lost me on two things ( and I have been a Prime member for years )
> 
> 1 it only works on kindle devices ( IE no iPads or iPhones)
> 
> ...


Well, they are trying to sell Kindles. And books.


Betsy


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I only did the most basic browsing by titles.  Actually, I only got through 5 pages of books because it's well past midnight and I should be sleeping!  But I did see the Hunger Trilogy on there, which will no doubt be popular with a lot of people.  And I'm sure the selection will increase.  At least I hope.  I also have a couple of hundred books TBR on my Kindle, so I'm not sure how often I'll be taking advantage of this borrowing!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

modwitch said:


> I just borrowed my first book - I'm really curious why we can't do this online. It would be soooo much easier. On a Fire, I can see it, but on my Kindle? Browsing is ugly. Some books I recognize just by title/author, but I wonder why they're making this so user unfriendly? (Amazon doesn't do much without a reason, so I assume they have one - I just have no idea what it is.)


Hoping that as you browse, you'll see some other book you have to have? Building your "looked at" list so they can refine the "recommended for you?"

I agree that I wish the "Prime" indicator showed up more readily on more lists... I still plan on doing a lot of browsing online and putting books on my Wish List...

Betsy


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I just saw this on the Amazon homepage!  Simply amazing and wonderful.  I LOVE Amazon!!!


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if it's one book per calendar month or per 30 days or whatever?

And if there's no due date, does that basically mean we're getting a free book each month to keep forever? Or until/if we cancel our Prime Membership anyway?

I already have Prime, so this is a huge benefit for me! Very excited.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I think no due date means that you'd get one free book in theory, if you didn't return it, but you'd be unable to borrow another one until you gave the previous one back to them. Make sense?


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> This is for devices only correct? Not the apps?


Yes, this is for Amazon Prime members with Kindle devices only. No apps. There's more information about borrowing and returning books from the Kindle Owners' Lending Library here.

And here's a link to Amazon's Press Release: "Introducing The Kindle Owners' Lending Library".


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

And once again, this would appear to be a feature only available to US customers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> And once again, this would appear to be a feature only available to US customers.


  <==seriously meant

Be comforted, Linda, there isn't much available yet. I'm sure they have to go through different hoops for international rihgts. Hopefully they'll be able to unveil it soon.

Betsy


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> <==seriously meant
> 
> Be comforted, Linda, there isn't much available yet. I'm sure they have to go through different hoops for international rihgts. Hopefully they'll be able to unveil it soon.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I'm sure the different hoops for rights is also why it's not available for use on Kindle apps, but on Kindles only.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I plan on taking advantage of the 30 day free Prime when my Fire comes in...and then signing up! I like this idea.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

The Yahoo article I read also says that the "Big 6" are not participating.

http://news.yahoo.com/amazon-launches-kindle-owners-lending-library-101532831.html


----------



## KndlShell (May 13, 2011)

modwitch said:


> I just borrowed my first book - I'm really curious why we can't do this online. It would be soooo much easier. On a Fire, I can see it, but on my Kindle? Browsing is ugly. Some books I recognize just by title/author, but I wonder why they're making this so user unfriendly? (Amazon doesn't do much without a reason, so I assume they have one - I just have no idea what it is.)


It looks like Amazon just rolled this feature out, so it's possible the ability to browse online will be coming. I'm hoping they just focused on getting browsing on the Kindle working first, and will make the ability browse online available next. Like others have mentioned, I prefer to browse for my books online. But I am excited about this in general.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I read that, too.  It is apparently an opt in program based on the relatively small number of books included so far.

Betsy


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Very sly of Amazon -- not in an HP Slytherin way, but in a business sense way.  Piled on top of the Fire streaming video benefit, they stand to sell a LOT of Prime memberships.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I think they got the idea here, as one of our members was saying last week that they would get Prime if book borrowing was included.   

Betsy


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I first heard about it from a couple of posts on the Kindle Nation Facebook page. You should see the consternation in the replies! Lots of people are assuming this means no more free books unless you are a Prime member, even though multiple people are telling them that non-prime members are losing NOTHING.Folks are yelling at Kindle Nation and removing themselves from the page. (Actually KN needs to post more info - they put it up like a teaser saying - _Watch for a post here shortly to sort out what's changed with Amazon's new approach to free books! Hint: it's good news for Amazon Prime members!_) So I guess that is where people got the idea this will be the ONLY free option availabe now... Some folks already bought a bunch of the titles, thinking they were getting them all for free, and now are irate and calling Amazon to cancel their orders. (Not sure how you can think something is free when the buy button clearly states the price...). The instructions are fairly clear on the KN Facebook page and on Amazon. I mean, not every detail of the program is clear, but enough to keep PEOPLE WHO CAN READ from accidentally buying a dozen books at regular price!!!! Read, folks, do not just get Click Happy!! Good grief!!!!l


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And this is why people only need KindleBoards.    Never been to the KN Facebook page and don't think I'll be going there anytime soon....

Betsy


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I wonder if they will ever have a subscription for non-prime?  I mean, it's only 12  books a year (and obviously kind of a test program at this point) so unless you use the other benefits of prime, the prime is too expensive to buy just for 12 books.  I've been waiting for such a program, but I'm not ready to buy into prime just for 12 books.  I hope they expand it.  I hope the publishers buy into the program too.  Looks to me like Amazon has to buy the license in some cases to pass on to the "lendee" for those publishers who don't want to participate.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Last night when I couldn't sleep, I went page by page through one of my favorite genres. There are just under 9000 books in that subgenre and I made it through 300 pages which were 3500 books, sorted by popularity. I found just a few, some Jill Barnett, some old author, dead I think,  I can't recall now, who's stuff is on Rosetta Stone and the rest were all of the religious kind. 

So at least in the genre I like to read, its very thin pickings. And those Jill Barnett books are on Bell bridge, so I guess they are participating. 

This may be geared more towards other genre's, but its still pretty cool for them to do this.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

"This is pretty interesting. Amazon.com tonight announced the "Kindle Owners' Lending Library" - a virtual book-borrowing service for its Kindle devices. Not for Kindle apps on other devices, but only for Amazon's own Kindle e-readers and Kindle Fire tablet.

It's a no-extra-charge addition to the company's existing Amazon Prime subscription service, adding digital-book lending to streaming video and free shipping as a benefit of the $79/year cost."

-- Amazon Prime's new killer app: Kindle books by subscription
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/books-subscription-amazoncoms-killer-app


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And this is why people only need KindleBoards.  Never been to the KN Facebook page and don't think I'll be going there anytime soon....
> 
> Betsy


Well I do agree that KindleBoards is all I really need as well. However, Kindle Nation is doing a weekly Kindle Fire Giveaway so I did Like their page and go to it once a week to enter. The Fire is paid for by the author of a featured book, and they say they plan to continue the program as long as there are author sponsors. I think a lot of people follow them for their daily list of new Free kindle books and markdowns - but there are plenty of places to access that information. They only put out one or at the most two Facebook posts a day, so it isnt clogging up my Facebook Wall. But I was totally blown away by some of their members getting so absolutely irate that Prime members would get such a wonderful new deal (12 borrowed books a year is not THAT big of a deal...) and that so many people made the assumption that this meant the end of any other free books. Wow....

Just glad that I can trust Kindleboards to put out correct information, and to be quick about correcting folks who jump to conclusions or misunderstand. Active moderators make a HUGE difference!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

That's great news. I love Amazon Prime because of the free shipping, and that, alone, would be enough reason for me to have it. The streaming video and now books by subscription add even more to a wonderful service.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

It really does look like a beta type of program--that I hope takes off into even bigger and better (like more features, more books, ability to check it out online and so on).


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, that settles it!  I will be purchasing a Prime membership as soon as the 30 free days are over.  Starts with the arrival of my Fire in about 3 weeks.  The 2 day free shipping is nice, I will use it, but not enought to spend $79 a year for it.  Not really much of a movie watcher, but with Fire?  Maybe I will watch more.  But, throw in free books with the other two things and I a happy customer  .

I wish they would let you browse for the free books on the computer.  Easier for all and might get others to purchase an actual Kindle instead of just an app. or get the Prime membership if they saw enough books they would like to read and for FREE.


----------



## KR Jacobsen (Jul 19, 2011)

This was imminent, but one book a month? Sounds like the publishers didn't want to let go of their stranglehold (or else Amazon didn't offer them enough money to get a better deal--semantics, I imagine).

I'm not sure this would push anyone over the edge when weighing the decision about Prime considering that you could just go to your local library, but it is a nice addition. I'm sure this is just the beginning and it'll evolve from here.


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr (Feb 24, 2011)

Also, they said that NONE of the BIG SIX are participating. Big shock there...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

IMHO, the Prime membership pays for itself come holiday shopping. 

I've been trying to follow along: There is no area on Amazon that shows the available titles, correct? You can get this browsing on the Kindle itself?


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

One book a month is a bit ridiculous. It changes it from being a useful service to a small perk for Prime users. 

I looked at a few of the offerings. They seemed to be AmazonEncore titles or in one case a Thomas and Mercer title. 

But one book a month doesn't tempt me at all. It's $79 a year for Prime. I can buy more than 12 books a year with $79. Amazon should really consider making it four books a month.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

MariaESchneider said:


> I mean, it's only 12 books a year (and obviously kind of a test program at this point) so unless you use the other benefits of prime, the prime is too expensive to buy just for 12 books.


It depends on what books are available and what you read. If the list is sufficiently extensive it would take much less than a year to recover the cost of prime membership in free reads. There are many ebooks priced in excess of $10.

Prime has never been of interest as I do not crave the instant gratification of two day shipping nor streaming TV shows/movies (I am far from a vidiot). Access to otherwise expensive books I want to read would tempt me.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> IMHO, the Prime membership pays for itself come holiday shopping.


In the past I just made sure I spent over $25 each order. But, yes my plan is to get my Christmas shopping done with the Free Prime membership that I get with the Fire. And yes, Amazon's evil plan is working. I will pay to keep Prime and then will be purchasing a lot more lot through Amazon because I will no longer have to wait to get $25 worth of stuff for an order. As I live in a large city and have enough stores around me it is usually just easier to go buy whatever at a store rather than pay shipping. But not anymore.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tam said:


> Well I do agree that KindleBoards is all I really need as well. However, Kindle Nation is doing a weekly Kindle Fire Giveaway so I did Like their page and go to it once a week to enter.


I went to look just to see, and did get sucked into the Giveaway, LOL!



> Just glad that I can trust Kindleboards to put out correct information, and to be quick about correcting folks who jump to conclusions or misunderstand. Active moderators make a HUGE difference!


Thanks for the kind words! KindleBoards is a great community--our members as well as the moderators make a difference. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, people have already said it's going to push them over into buying Prime.  Merging this with that discussion in Let's Talk Kindle....

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I been a Amazon customer for years and years and kept waffling about the Prime. A month ago I went ahead and got the trial since I needed something fast overnight. Now I am in the paid plan and I don't know why I waited this long. I used to do that same thing with getting $25 stuff so I can get free shipping and ended up getting just stuff to get there. Now I can get what I need and want and I don't have to wait 2 weeks for it to get here. 

So the streaming is a nice bonus for me as it works great on my Google TV and now with the book lending, its just another super add on. You can't look at prime for just one thing, in this case book lending. They still haven't charged more for it even after adding Video and now books to it. It was initially meant as a shipping service. 

I just loaned my first book through the Lending Library but I am a little confused at the time period. It says a month, but is that calender month or 30 days period. I didn't see anything in my account about that. The loaner has a nice Prime logo next to it in Manage my account where all the books are listed and of course, it can only be delivered to actual Kindle devices and loaded by USB to them also. 

As usual with Amazon, worked flawless and seamless.


----------



## Mr Toons (Nov 3, 2011)

I noticed that "share feature enabled" thing right off. New readers are good but if they aren't buying then I am reduced to being a volunteer librarian. If I have a bunch of books it could attract a following. Or it could mean that they'll borrow a book a month and I end up getting a job at Barnes and Noble stocking shelves.


----------



## Mr Toons (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice Snow Bunny cover Debora! If you would like a good cartoon artist for the next one give me a shout.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

While I agree, it could have been better, I do like it. For me, whether or not I keep Prime will depend on whether streaming content works over my very slow "broadband" connection as well as Netflix does. But one free book a month will be a nice perk if I do end up keeping Prime.

I wonder, though, if authors get any compensation when their books are loaned out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I just loaned my first book through the Lending Library but I am a little confused at the time period. It says a month, but is that calender month or 30 days period. I didn't see anything in my account about that. The loaner has a nice Prime logo next to it in Manage my account where all the books are listed and of course, it can only be delivered to actual Kindle devices and loaded by USB to them also.
> 
> As usual with Amazon, worked flawless and seamless.


Atunah--

My understanding is that the Prime Lending can only be done through a Kindle itself? Is that how you did it?

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Atunah--
> 
> My understanding is that the Prime Lending can only be done through a Kindle itself? Is that how you did it?
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I went through the categories and then sub category I wanted. You can look at the books on the computer in the store to see if they have prime on it, but you have to do the loaning on the Kindle. Its a button right below buy. After that its in the account and you can send it to other kindles on your account. Its easier of course finding the books on the Kindle as on the computer I had to sift through all the pages 

I started making a shelf on Goodreads so I have some listed for the future. That is if the books don't rotate.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

So my wife has the Prime under her account and mine is linked to that, I wonder if you have to be the "Primary Prime Member"
(I just made that up)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> So my wife has the Prime under her account and mine is linked to that, I wonder if you have to be the "Primary Prime Member"
> (I just made that up)


I like that term . I don't think the streaming is available to those not the Primary Prime member so I would assume its the same here?

It won't matter though if the Kindles are on the same account. You can send the books to any Kindle on that same account.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, I'm going to have to switch the Primeness from her account to mine, apparently you have to wait for it to run out though


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I just saw the Prime Lending symbol on a book while browsing on the computer!  So we can download the free stuff from computer as well as our Kindles.  Now browsing only the free stuff might not be possible.  Haven't tried that yet.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Asher MacDonald said:


> One book a month is a bit ridiculous. It changes it from being a useful service to a small perk for Prime users.
> 
> I looked at a few of the offerings. They seemed to be AmazonEncore titles or in one case a Thomas and Mercer title.
> 
> But one book a month doesn't tempt me at all. It's $79 a year for Prime. I can buy more than 12 books a year with $79. Amazon should really consider making it four books a month.


I don't think anyone would get Prime because of _just_ the 12 books a year. This is not the only perk, just the latest, and Prime still won't be worth it for everyone.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

modwitch said:


> I'm a lot more concerned we won't get the chance to participate. I win when new readers are introduced to my books. I want to be in libraries, I love it when my readers lend their copies, I think booklending sites/forums rock. There is nothing better for future book sales than more readers. Lots of the people who might give a book a try through their Prime membership might not buy it otherwise, so I don't see it as a loss of a sale - I see it as the gain of a reader. However, I don't see any indie authors in there right now - I really hope they open up the doors to us.


I have found several now favorite authors from reading free books that were offered through Amazon as specials. If I liked the book I then had to buy the other books, esp. if it is a series. Same has happened with Library books. If I read something for free from the library that I loved, I would buy the newest books, or even older ones to own. I am a book keeper. If I love a book, I want my own copy of it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Asher MacDonald said:


> One book a month is a bit ridiculous. It changes it from being a useful service to a small perk for Prime users.
> 
> I looked at a few of the offerings. They seemed to be AmazonEncore titles or in one case a Thomas and Mercer title.
> 
> But one book a month doesn't tempt me at all. It's $79 a year for Prime. I can buy more than 12 books a year with $79. Amazon should really consider making it four books a month.


Well, Amazon *is* still trying to sell books.  I agree it wouldn't be worth a Prime membership for the free books alone (comes to about $6.50/book if you get one free loan each month), but it's something that might just push me over the edge to paid Prime membership. I've waffled over Prime for a couple of years. I had a free 3-month trial membership when I was first ordering Kindles, then had the free Amazon Mom membership for a few months. I tend to buy from Amazon in spurts, and can usually get free shipping anyway, so the shipping alone wasn't a huge draw. But with the Fire on order I was already considering it for the video streaming, with the added perk of 12 free books a year and I just might finally spring for it.

And I think it's meant to be exactly what you said: a small (additional) perk for Prime users. Not something that's worth Prime membership on it's own. (You can get a Free Library of Philadelphia membership for a year for $35, after all.)


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

modwitch said:


> I saw the symbol, but I couldn't see a way to actually select that book from my computer. I finally have a reason to be unhappy the letters on my K3's keyboard are wearing off ...
> 
> One other very small complaint is that the product page on the Amazon website doesn't say "YOU ALREADY BORROWED THIS", like it does when I bought a book. Taking bets now on how long it will take me to buy a book I already borrowed  .


I saw a borrow this button on the right side where the buy, wish list, etc is. I just added to a wish list as I don't even have Prime, yet.

And I agree, I will probably end up buying books I have borrowed. And sometimes by accident.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

TLM said:


> Well, that settles it! I will be purchasing a Prime membership as soon as the 30 free days are over. Starts with the arrival of my Fire in about 3 weeks. The 2 day free shipping is nice, I will use it, but not enought to spend $79 a year for it. Not really much of a movie watcher, but with Fire? Maybe I will watch more. But, throw in free books with the other two things and I a happy customer .
> 
> I wish they would let you browse for the free books on the computer. Easier for all and might get others to purchase an actual Kindle instead of just an app. or get the Prime membership if they saw enough books they would like to read and for FREE.


I must say that with the free shipping - you might become an addict like me. I suddenly realize I need shaving cream - order it, free shipping. Oops, I forgot about razors - order it, free shipping. Oh no, I ran out of cat litter bags! Order it, free shipping. What? This can of Nutella is cheaper than at the store?! Order it, free shipping. I ran out of paper towels. Order it, free shipping. I'm pretty sure Amazon has already lost money on my Prime Membership because I will order things as I remember them instead of compiling lists like I used to so I could save on shipping. I'm also sure my UPS deliveryman hates me because there's a little box to be delivered almost every day.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

DYB said:


> I must say that with the free shipping - you might become an addict like me. I suddenly realize I need shaving cream - order it, free shipping. Oops, I forgot about razors - order it, free shipping. Oh no, I ran out of cat litter bags! Order it, free shipping. What? This can of Nutella is cheaper than at the store?! Order it, free shipping. I ran out of paper towels. Order it, free shipping. I'm pretty sure Amazon has already lost money on my Prime Membership because I will order things as I remember them instead of compiling lists like I used to so I could save on shipping.


That is exactly how it has been with me. I don't worry anymore about making the lists to get to the $25 increments. I just order when I think about it. Even something small and cheap . I have found a lot of stuff now that my stores don't carry anymore and I detest driving all over town trying to find it. I actually find a lot of stuff is cheaper on Amazon, even groceries, go figure.

So for me it has basically been a shifting. I have shifted certain items to Amazon, away from the stores. Works for me as I absolutely detest going shopping. I can get my unmentionables and not get run over by carts and kids and then find out my size is gone anyway. Nirvana....


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Atunah said:


> That is exactly how it has been with me. I don't worry anymore about making the lists to get to the $25 increments. I just order when I think about it. Even something small and cheap . I have found a lot of stuff now that my stores don't carry anymore and I detest driving all over town trying to find it. I actually find a lot of stuff is cheaper on Amazon, even groceries, go figure.
> 
> So for me it has basically been a shifting. I have shifted certain items to Amazon, away from the stores. Works for me as I absolutely detest going shopping. I can get my unmentionables and not get run over by carts and kids and then find out my size is gone anyway. Nirvana....


Yep, I've started buying almost everything non-perishable from Amazon. It's almost always cheaper than buying it locally (like Nutella!) From buckwheat to shampoo to cat food to cat litter (big heavy boxes), etc. etc. etc. I live in NYC and don't have a car, so carrying all that stuff from the store can be a pain. Having it dropped off outside of my door is amazing. So the Prime has paid for itself many times over. The video streaming and now book lending are nice extra perks.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I got twelve months of Amazon Prime through the Amazon Mom program.  Unfortunately it just expired.  I've been really tempted to pay for Prime not just for shipping but also the videos and the books are making it even more tempting.  I want to wait though and see if there are any changes after roll out.


----------



## mikeschr (Dec 7, 2010)

DYB said:


> Yep, I've started buying almost everything non-perishable from Amazon. It's almost always cheaper than buying it locally (like Nutella!) From buckwheat to shampoo to cat food to cat litter (big heavy boxes), etc. etc. etc. I live in NYC and don't have a car, so carrying all that stuff from the store can be a pain. Having it dropped off outside of my door is amazing. So the Prime has paid for itself many times over. The video streaming and now book lending are nice extra perks.


I've had Prime for a few years now, and have also gotten to that point - I buy a LOT of non-perishable goods from them. I don't own a car, so it's just a lot easier sometimes, especially for large items. And there are a lot of items on Amazon that I can't get in stores.

The book lending is a great perk. I think the people comparing it to using their library are forgetting about the waiting lists one often finds at the library.
Regarding some of the other comments, what kind of books are you people buying that $6.50 is crazy expensive? Most books I want are around $10, and some are higher.
There's another difference, though. If you buy the book, you get to keep it, so it's not apples-to-apples.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote from: Mr Toons on Today at 10:05:55 AM
"What I would like to know is are they going to reimburse me money I am losing when someone reads my book without paying me for it? I think this sucks for authors, especially cartoon books where you can read it pretty much in an hour or less."

Sadly, you likely will go unpaid.  

Android app developers are not paid anything when their app is offered as the "free app of the day."  In fact, this hurts them as many thousands download the app and sales decrease afterward for quite some time.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

‎"Titles in the Kindle Owners' Lending Library come from a range of publishers under a variety of terms. For the vast majority of titles, Amazon has reached agreement with publishers to include titles for a fixed fee. In some cases, Amazon is purchasing a title each time it is borrowed by a reader under standard wholesale terms as a no-risk trial to demonstrate to publishers the incremental growth and revenue opportunity that this new service presents." Link

Rob Kroese, who is with Encore, says he's getting paid every time someone borrows his book.


----------



## David D Sharp (Aug 25, 2011)

This freaky-deaky. Only last week I was saying it would be great if Amazon were to do a Spotify-like service for the Kindle where you pay a flat fee and get unlimited (but not permanent) access to all eBooks.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

LaraAmber said:


> I got twelve months of Amazon Prime through the Amazon Mom program. Unfortunately it just expired. I've been really tempted to pay for Prime not just for shipping but also the videos and the books are making it even more tempting. I want to wait though and see if there are any changes after roll out.


Like you my free Prime that I earned with Amazon Mom recently expired. I miss it. I am still considering whether the $79 Prime is worth it for me, though, considering I do most of my shopping through Subscribe & Save which already comes with free shipping. Amazon's roll out of library lending does have me leaning toward renewing the Prime though.

At first glance I thought they were only lending books with Lending Enabled but as I dug deeper I noticed the inclusion of books without lending enabled.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

DYB said:


> I must say that with the free shipping - you might become an addict like me. I suddenly realize I need shaving cream - order it, free shipping. Oops, I forgot about razors - order it, free shipping. Oh no, I ran out of cat litter bags! Order it, free shipping. What? This can of Nutella is cheaper than at the store?! Order it, free shipping. I ran out of paper towels. Order it, free shipping. I'm pretty sure Amazon has already lost money on my Prime Membership because I will order things as I remember them instead of compiling lists like I used to so I could save on shipping. I'm also sure my UPS deliveryman hates me because there's a little box to be delivered almost every day.


I was the exact same way back when I had my free Prime trial. I swear my neighbors must have thought I was having an affair with the UPS guy.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

tinytoy said:


> At first glance I thought they were only lending books with Lending Enabled but as I dug deeper I noticed the inclusion of books without lending enabled.


I noticed this too. For example there are lots of Harlequin various lines in the Romance category as part of the Lending Library, but Harlequin does not have any of its books lendable for the regular one time lending.

Same goes for Belle Bridge Books.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

LaraAmber said:


> I got twelve months of Amazon Prime through the Amazon Mom program. Unfortunately it just expired. I've been really tempted to pay for Prime not just for shipping but also the videos and the books are making it even more tempting. I want to wait though and see if there are any changes after roll out.


Don't worry. The amazon mom program doesn't include the lending library...I just tried. I had student for a year, but since we have kids, it told me to try mom for a few months with the possibility to extend it with certain purchases. I love the 2-day shipping, but I'm not in a position to pay $79 a year for this.

Since I've already tried prime, they won't let me try the lending library it seems. I would like to show my wife so I could convince her.

One other problem with this is that there are three of us with Kindles in our tiny married graduate housing apartment. And our son is asking for one for Christmas. 1 book a month for each device would be good.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

TLM said:


> I just saw the Prime Lending symbol on a book while browsing on the computer! So we can download the free stuff from computer as well as our Kindles. Now browsing only the free stuff might not be possible. Haven't tried that yet.


You can see that they are Prime books, but on your computer you do not get the Borrow Choice. You can either Buy (for the going price) Give as Gift, or Add to Wish List. I think (could be wrong but this is what I see on my computer) that the only way the Borrow button is available is when you are in the Kindle Store from your kindle device.

Yeah, it could be better. I would LOVE to be able to borrow more often that once a month. But its still a nice little perk.

Has anyone borrowed a book yet? I wonder whether you can download a borrowed book to more than one kindle? So my sister-in-law, daughter, and husband could ALSO read the borrowed book at the same time as me?

I guess I could borrow one and then find out. Off to try that!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

tinytoy said:


> Like you my free Prime that I earned with Amazon Mom recently expired. I miss it. I am still considering whether the $79 Prime is worth it for me, though, considering I do most of my shopping through Subscribe & Save which already comes with free shipping. Amazon's roll out of library lending does have me leaning toward renewing the Prime though.
> 
> At first glance I thought they were only lending books with Lending Enabled but as I dug deeper I noticed the inclusion of books without lending enabled.


I recently discovered the 4 people could share Amazon Prime.... I've added my 2 sons & my sister to my account. It's worth it when you split the cost 4 ways.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

modwitch said:


> Huh. I don't see that button, logged in with my Prime account or not. Maybe they're testing some different options.


Yeah, you have to borrow it from your Kindle device. Not sure why...

Betsy


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

So - I just borrowed a book that I have been meaning to read. Did it on my K3, had my laptop open to my Amazon account. As soon as it appeared on my Home Screen, I went in to Manage Your Kindle and was able to Deliver to any or all of the kindles on my account. So even though you can only have one book borrowed at a time an only one per month, several people can read the book if they are all on your account.

Of course, now I need to read the book and then see what the process is to "return it". Does that have to physically be done from all the kindles? Or can I do it once and the next time each kindle is connected to 3G or wireless it will just disappear from the home screen? Theoretically then someone on my account could continue reading it even once I've moved onto the next month,s book, as long as they didn't turn on their whispernet. 

Guess that will be figured out in time.

Edited to add: Just answered my own question. Return This Book is one of the actions from the Manage Your Kindle page.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

So there will be no wait-listing of popular books in Amazon's library as there is with my regular e-library, correct?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tinytoy said:


> So there will be no wait-listing of popular books in Amazon's library as there is with my regular e-library, correct?


I don't think so.

But the selection will be different as well. . . .


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Do yall think they will swap the books out each month or is it like they bought the rights to the books kinda like a library?


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

modwitch said:


> It's their secret, drip-marketing plan to make me buy (another) Fire... Thumbnails look really bad in b&w.


Maybe that's it. Boo B&W!! Boo!!!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

jlee745 said:


> Do yall think they will swap the books out each month or is it like they bought the rights to the books kinda like a library?


My guess it's entirely up to the publishers. The big 6 have not yet agreed to participate. The others could change their minds, in theory. Though considering Amazon is literally paying some of them for each rental the sales amount - why would they back out of that! Whatever Amazon itself publishes is no doubt at no risk of being removed. But I can't imagine the smaller publishers changing their minds. Or even the participating indy writers. (I wonder if any indy writers here have been approached and asked to participate.)


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

An interesting perspective on these rentals in regards to them only working on Kindles, not on Kindle apps.

http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/11/03/8618399-amazon-creates-kindle-double-standard


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I just successfully borrowed Mary Roach's Bonk and started reading it over my lunch hour! I'm so psyched about this. 

The bulk of the books available are the same ones that we've seen as books of the day, free books, or discounted ones -- but there's some new blood in there too, and hopefully they'll add to the list as time goes on.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

cagnes said:


> I recently discovered the 4 people could share Amazon Prime.... I've added my 2 sons & my sister to my account. It's worth it when you split the cost 4 ways.


Can your sons and sister access the streaming Video or Lending Library? I thought they were considered guests and did not have access to these features.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I only buy books from my desktop and have them sent to my k. For me buying from the small sceen of the kindle is too awkward and slow (you can't see a lot of books at once). Am I just out of luck?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

A few folks over on Amazon have posted this direct link to the prime eligible books to look at on the computer. You will still have to go to the Kindle to borrow it. But here you can browse a bit easier. I can't remember now who posted that first over on the Amazon forums, so credit to them.

I don't know if you even see this properly if you don't have Prime. I have it so I can't check.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=&x=14&y=18#/ref=sr_nr_p_85_0?rh=n%3A283155%2Cp_n_feature_browse-bin%3A618073011%2Cp_85%3A2470955011&bbn=283155&ie=UTF8&qid=1320353276&rnid=2470954011

If someone can turn this link into a kindleboards link I would appreciate it. I can figure that out for books, but not a whole list.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Mr Toons said:


> I noticed that "share feature enabled" thing right off. New readers are good but if they aren't buying then I am reduced to being a volunteer librarian. If I have a bunch of books it could attract a following. Or it could mean that they'll borrow a book a month and I end up getting a job at Barnes and Noble stocking shelves.


The same thing happens with DTB's - when my grandmother was alive, she and her girlfriends were constantly exchanging books. She probably bought one book or less out of every 10 she read. Some of those novels were beat to hell and falling apart! With sharing, I can only loan a book to one person one time, and then only for two weeks, right? They can't then pass it on to the next person.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I only buy books from my desktop and have them sent to my k. For me buying from the small sceen of the kindle is too awkward and slow (you can't see a lot of books at once). Am I just out of luck?


No. . . .it's just going to be harder to find the lendable ones. On the Kindle it's really obvious. Not so much via amazon.com. Yet. That might change.

But, here's the thing. If you find a book browsing Amazon and it says you can borrow it, while you can't send it directly to your Kindle (again, yet), you can certainly make note of it and then go pull it from the kindle. You don't have to browse around the Kindle store. . .just search for the book you want directly from the home page and go straight to it.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

tinytoy said:


> I was the exact same way back when I had my free Prime trial. I swear my neighbors must have thought I was having an affair with the UPS guy.


I can tell the sound of the FedEx truck and the UPS truck from a block away, and am on a first-name basis with both regular drivers on my route. I need to get out more


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> Can your sons and sister access the streaming Video or Lending Library? I thought they were considered guests and did not have access to these features.


They never tried it, but after checking the faq I see that the free instant videos are not available to guests, so I'm pretty sure the the lending library isn't either.


> Prime instant videos require an Amazon Prime membership from Amazon.com and are not included with the free shipping benefits provided by Amazon Mom or if you are a guest of an Amazon Prime member.


I was wrong in assuming that we all shared prime equally.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No. . . .it's just going to be harder to find the lendable ones. On the Kindle it's really obvious. Not so much via amazon.com. Yet. That might change.
> 
> But, here's the thing. If you find a book browsing Amazon and it says you can borrow it, while you can't send it directly to your Kindle (again, yet), you can certainly make note of it and then go pull it from the kindle. You don't have to browse around the Kindle store. . .just search for the book you want directly from the home page and go straight to it.


or just send a 'free sample' to your kindle, then from that sample on your kindle, go to the book's buy/borrow page and hit the borrow button.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> or just send a 'free sample' to your kindle, then from that sample on your kindle, go to the book's buy/borrow page and hit the borrow button.


^^^^ Brilliant!


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

DYB said:


> I must say that with the free shipping - you might become an addict like me. I suddenly realize I need shaving cream - order it, free shipping. Oops, I forgot about razors - order it, free shipping. Oh no, I ran out of cat litter bags! Order it, free shipping. What? This can of Nutella is cheaper than at the store?! Order it, free shipping. I ran out of paper towels. Order it, free shipping. I'm pretty sure Amazon has already lost money on my Prime Membership because I will order things as I remember them instead of compiling lists like I used to so I could save on shipping. I'm also sure my UPS deliveryman hates me because there's a little box to be delivered almost every day.


I had to do a double take and make sure I didn't accidentally post this in my sleep! LOL This is so me. Sometimes I forget what I've ordered...Just last night UPS showed up late in the evening, very unusual, and brought 2 huge boxes to the front door. My husband asked what I had ordered from Amazon now? I was freakin' wondering what I had done! Ended up it was from the washer repair man...he had the parts delivered directly to us... Now, having said all this, I'm not an addict. I only order really good deals of items we use normally....really...no REALLY...


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

teri said:


> I had to do a double take and make sure I didn't accidentally post this in my sleep! LOL This is so me. Sometimes I forget what I've ordered...Just last night UPS showed up late in the evening, very unusual, and brought 2 huge boxes to the front door. My husband asked what I had ordered from Amazon now? I was freakin' wondering what I had done! Ended up it was from the washer repair man...he had the parts delivered directly to us... Now, having said all this, I'm not an addict. I only order really good deals of items we use normally....really...no REALLY...


I've had a couple late-nighr Ambien-induced Amazon shopping sprees...


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> I've had a couple late-nighr Ambien-induced Amazon shopping sprees...


I really LOL'd at this! What fun to get surprise boxes from Amazon (as long as it wasn't anything totally embarrassing)!


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

teri said:


> I really LOL'd at this! What fun to get surprise boxes from Amazon (as long as it wasn't anything totally embarrassing)!


One time it was a handful of computer upgrade parts that I had been considering, and had left them in my shopping cart so I could think about it. Imagine my glee 2 days later when a sweet new HDD, a few memory sticks and some hot pink Ethernet cables showed up on my doorstep


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

davem2bits said:


> Can your sons and sister access the streaming Video or Lending Library? I thought they were considered guests and did not have access to these features.


I'm a Prime Guest & do not have access to the Lending Library (nor videos)


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Elk said:


> Quote from: Mr Toons on Today at 10:05:55 AM
> "What I would like to know is are they going to reimburse me money I am losing when someone reads my book without paying me for it? I think this sucks for authors, especially cartoon books where you can read it pretty much in an hour or less."
> 
> Sadly, you likely will go unpaid.
> ...


Actually all that is covered in the contract that authors sign when the upload to KDP. I'm not going to go into it as it would be OT here, but in general the author gets paid unless they are offering the book free elsewhere and Amazon is price matching.

I think the lending program is set up so that authors/publishers get something and if that is the case and the whole program is a success, Amazon might roll it out into a larger "subscription" service down the road. At that point, it might make more sense to include indie writers.

I know that I'd be more likely to sign up for a service that was only books as opposed to Prime. Amazon is very savvy. They'll do what makes sense in the end and broaden the program to make more money (if it makes sense.)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> I've had a couple late-nighr Ambien-induced Amazon shopping sprees...


Me too!!

My poor husband, he'll see the UPS guy pull up and ask.. "What did you order?" and I answer... "I have NO idea"

To date, my best Ambien purchase was about 10 pounds of Jelly Bellies... My most expensive was a laptop.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

Another prime-addict checking in here.  It truly is a brilliant idea because I buy almost exclusively from Amazon now (if the price is right).  Even if I can get it down the street for the same price, it's just easier to click & have it delivered two days later.

Christmas alone more than pays for my Prime subscription.

As for the 12 books a year, I'm not going to look a gift horse in the mouth.  How many free books was Amazon offering me (as a Prime subscriber) yesterday??


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I started subscribing to Prime a couple of years ago so that when I ordered books for kids in my extended family they actually still wanted them when they arrived.   Two yrs ago I upgraded all my TV/stereo equipment and it was delivered via Prime, TV set up and all.  Then I began to shop on Amazon for just about anything else I might order online (except clothing) if it's available with Prime.  In Sept I canceled Netflix, and while the Prime streaming is quite limited in selection, there's always something interesting available, and for the streaming alone it's cheaper than Netflix per month.  For $3.99 my Fire is coming via one-day shipping, and now there some free book loans.  Prime is one of the very best purchases I make every year, as extravagant as it seemed at first glance.


----------



## Curio Jewel (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a 1st Generation Kindle and don't have the option to download lending library books.  Is anyone else having this problem?  I contacted Amazon and they say it isn't my kindle but that there are some problems with recognizing Prime memberships.  They are going to work on it and get back to me but I was wondering if anyone else was having this problem and that it may be because I have such an "old" Kindle.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Curio Jewel said:


> I have a 1st Generation Kindle and don't have the option to download lending library books. Is anyone else having this problem? I contacted Amazon and they say it isn't my kindle but that there are some problems with recognizing Prime memberships. They are going to work on it and get back to me but I was wondering if anyone else was having this problem and that it may be because I have such an "old" Kindle.


On Amazon's Kindle Owner's Lending Library page, it is specifically stated that it works on _all_ Kindle devices:



> Books can only be borrowed and read on Kindle devices (*works with all Kindle generations*).


Are you following this procedure? (this is how it works on my K3):


Press the Menu button
Select "Shop in Kindle Store"
Under Browse, select "See all"
Select "Kindle Owners' Lending Library"

It will then show all the books available. There is a







symbol to the right of each book. Select the book you want, and then you'll be given the option to purchase or borrow.

Also, are you a US Amazon Prime member? It may not work in other countries.

Perhaps someone here with a first-generation Kindle and Amazon Prime membership can confirm that it works on their device. I hope that gets resolved for you quickly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CJ-

I had to take the time to spin up my K1 and check out.  I can't actually borrow anything, as I already did, but I looked up a book that I knew was available for Prime Lending:  Water for Elephants.

I went to "Shop in Kindle Store" using the silver thingy to call up the menu.

I did a search for the book.  In the search results, the word "Prime" was  clearly on the right side of the listing.  I selected the book using the silver thingy...

On the book's page, it had all the stuff about the book.  It had the "Buy" button, Try a Sample, Add to Wish List.

Above the "Buy" button, it says "Borrow for Free" but that's grayed out, and above that it says "Monthly limit reached."

Hope that helps...sorry, I requested my loaner too soon!

Betsy


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow.  This is great news that I had given up on since it wasn't announced at the big Kindle Fire reveal.  Maybe they couldn't work out the details in time.

If Amazon is paying the author/publisher for each download (I think I read that somewhere above) it seems like a good idea for the big 6 publishers to at least add the first books of their series.  Introduce readers to a series they might not otherwise pay $7 (or so) for by allowing them to try book 1 at no cost to them, still get paid something by Amazon, and possibly hook an avid reader who has 24-7 access to books into buying the rest of the series.  Also, since this is a limited benefit in that the customer only gets 1 freebie a month, you would be selecting for people who really think they might like a series, rather than just random readers, so there's a good chance you'd catch a new fan.  And I would guess a lot of people who find a series they love this way would probably go back and buy the first book anyway, just to own the complete set.
 
Seems like a great marketing plan.  But then, sometimes I get the feeling that the big publishers are too anti-eReading to think straight on this issue.

N


----------



## Curio Jewel (Oct 25, 2009)

Yep, I'm a US Prime member.  And I just don't have the option for see all nor kindle owners' lending library


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CJ,

there are very few books available this way.  Check a book that you know is available, like Water for Elephants.  You'll have to search for it.

Betsy


----------



## Curio Jewel (Oct 25, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I had to take the time to spin up my K1 and check out. I can't actually borrow anything, as I already did, but I looked up a book that I knew was available for Prime Lending: Water for Elephants.
> 
> I went to "Shop in Kindle Store" using the silver thingy to call up the menu.
> 
> ...


I'm able to do it that way, but I'd have to know the book's title first which is cumbersome. I'd rather scroll through the library and choose from there like everyone else. I wish that we could sort it that way on the computer and then it would work ok because I could then find them there and then search for them on the Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Curio Jewel said:


> Yep, I'm a US Prime member. And I just don't have the option for see all nor kindle owners' lending library


I don't have those options either, on my K1. The only way I've been able to do it is to page through or search on books I've seen on the computer.

Betsy


----------



## Curio Jewel (Oct 25, 2009)

I think I just may have found a simple way to do it.  Find the book via genre, make kindle books, then mark prime eligible and they all come up.  I'll have to then search for them on my Kindle but at least now I can look at see what is out there before deciding on what book to borrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Curio Jewel said:


> I think I just may have found a simple way to do it. Find the book via genre, make kindle books, then mark prime eligible and they all come up. I'll have to then search for them on my Kindle but at least now I can look at see what is out there before deciding on what book to borrow.


You're doing that on the website?

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Sometimes my posts feel invisible  . I left a link up thread doing just that. Its already sorted by Kindle books and then prime. Then you can search on the website and when something is found, go to the K1 and search for specific books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, Atunah (and I feel like that sometimes too).  I read by "new" and if I didn't read them all the last time I was in the thread, sometimes I miss a post the next time I come in.  Off to read through the thread...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> A few folks over on Amazon have posted this direct link to the prime eligible books to look at on the computer. You will still have to go to the Kindle to borrow it. But here you can browse a bit easier. I can't remember now who posted that first over on the Amazon forums, so credit to them.
> 
> I don't know if you even see this properly if you don't have Prime. I have it so I can't check.
> 
> ...


I totally missed this, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am just kidding. There is no way you could possible see and read every post. 

But this might be a solution not just for K1 users, but anyone that wants to browse through whats available on the computer through the website, then maybe make a list, or just send the sample to the kindle like someone suggested, then there has to be no browsing on the Kindle at all, just the borrowing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it's kinda my job to read all the posts.    And yes, very useful!!!! Thanks for sharing it.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote from: fuschiahedgehog on Today at 03:40:06 PM
or just send a 'free sample' to your kindle, then from that sample on your kindle, go to the book's buy/borrow page and hit the borrow button. 


Ann in Arlington said:


> ^^^^ Brilliant!


I completely agree.
And I think it would also be brilliant of the large publishers to offer the first or second in a series for lending & get people drawn into the series.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good idea!  I can combine this with my Prime Lending wish list.  When it's time to pick something, I can go to the wish list on the PC and send a sample to the K of my choice.  And then "borrow" it from the device.

Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good idea! I can combine this with my Prime Lending wish list. When it's time to pick something, I can go to the wish list on the PC and send a sample to the K of my choice. And then "borrow" it from the device.


You are all so clever! Thanks for the tips, everyone!


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Sometimes my posts feel invisible . I left a link up thread doing just that. Its already sorted by Kindle books and then prime. Then you can search on the website and when something is found, go to the K1 and search for specific books.


Atunah, I was thinking the same thing as I was reading the new posts. I bookmarked that link as soon as you posted it and I was wondering if I had just imagined the whole thing. 

Thank you for posting it & thanks to the poster who came up with the idea of sending a sample first, then borrowing it from your device. Both are brilliant examples of why I adore kindleboards. I don't post often, but I am an avid 'lurker'.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I am just kidding. There is no way you could possible see and read every post.
> 
> But this might be a solution not just for K1 users, but anyone that wants to browse through whats available on the computer through the website, then maybe make a list, or just send the sample to the kindle like someone suggested, then there has to be no browsing on the Kindle at all, just the borrowing.


I've already started doing it - thanks for posting that link by the way - and I've already started a Wish List of books - even though I'm not a Prime member (yet).


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I just saw this on Amazon when I went to order something and I am excited about it. Wish there wasn't a limit of one per month, but I do feel like I am getting something extra with my Prime account and every little bit helps!


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> ‎"Titles in the Kindle Owners' Lending Library come from a range of publishers under a variety of terms. For the vast majority of titles, Amazon has reached agreement with publishers to include titles for a fixed fee.


Wonderful to hear.


----------



## JulietMoore (Oct 18, 2011)

This is so great! Yet another reason I love Prime. 

I'm in the mood for a good, epic fantasy. Anyone notice any good ones on the list?


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I just borrowed aa book. Got it right away. Will it autimatically disappera in a month? Then I've just sent it to my wife's k1 (usinjg Manage My Kindle). We'll see if it workd for her.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

No there is no time limit. Borrowed books stay on your device until you return them. The one per month limitation is just for how often you are able to get a new book once returning your borrowed book.

And you can deliver the book to all your registered devices, because I just did that. Not sure what happens when you return it from one device. Does it disappear from the others the next time they connect to whispernet? That would be my unconfirmed guess.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I noticed that all of "the Dead Man" series are in the lending library, so if they are paying the authors, well, they are here on KB so we can just ask them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't "return" it from a device unless I was done with it on all devices. Or didn't care. I agree, I suspect that once it is "returned" the book will be removed from all devices as they connect to the mothership.

Here's what Amazon says about the duration of the "checkout," etc. and the link to the quote:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=koll_help?nodeId=200757120

The book currently being borrowed can be read on multiple Kindle devices, as long as they are registered to the same eligible account, but cannot be read on Kindle reading apps. One book can be borrowed at a time, and there are no due dates. You can borrow a new book as frequently as once a month, directly on your registered Kindle device, and you will be prompted to return the book that you are currently borrowing.

If you have already borrowed a book in that calendar month, you are not yet eligible to borrow a new book until the next calendar month. There is no "roll-over" or accrual of unused borrowing eligibility.

Betsy


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wouldn't "return" it from a device unless I was done with it on all devices. Or didn't care. I agree, I suspect that once it is "returned" the book will be removed from all devices as they connect to the mothership.
> 
> Here's what Amazon says about the duration of the "checkout," etc. and the link to the quote:
> 
> ...


I just discovered that if you delete the borrowed book from your Kindle, even though you can no longer re-borrow it via the kindle's bookstore, you can go to amazon.com, Manage your Kindle, and re-send it to any of your Kindles.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

This may have been answered but this thread is getting pretty long to read everything. Do you return a book by deleting it?


----------



## luvmyEs (Oct 26, 2011)

I was on the fence about getting prime for the movies/tv, but I'm sold now!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> This may have been answered but this thread is getting pretty long to read everything. Do you return a book by deleting it?


You'll return it within "Manage your kindle". There is a drop down on the right next to the book. If you delete it from the Kindle, it will still be in the account to be resend to any Kindles.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

stevene9 said:


> This may have been answered but this thread is getting pretty long to read everything. Do you return a book by deleting it?


There are several ways to do it. You can do it through "Manage Your Kindle" or the book can be returned from the device as mentioned below (in bold). There's more information about borrowing and returning books from the Kindle Owners' Lending Library here. From that page:



> _Returning a Book to the Kindle Owners' Lending Library_
> 
> *If you are ready to return a borrowed book, you can do so while also borrowing your next book. If you try to borrow a new book on your Kindle, you'll be prompted to return the book you are currently borrowing. Follow the onscreen instructions to return the book and borrow your new book.*
> 
> ...


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2011/11/04/i-wouldnt-get-too-attached-to-those-amazon-prime-ebooks/#comment-31553


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I was so excited last night to borrow a book, that I downloaded a book that I thought was on my list of books to read, but it turned out to be the wrong book. LOL! That will teach me to do things when I am in a rush. I am going to skim/read this book anyway. I already skimmed/read some of the book today. I can wait until next month to get my next book. 

[tr][td]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> I just discovered that if you delete the borrowed book from your Kindle, even though you can no longer re-borrow it via the kindle's bookstore, you can go to amazon.com, Manage your Kindle, and re-send it to any of your Kindles.


I think deleting a book from your device is different from "returning" it, which is what I was talking about in the post you quoted. Did you return the book or simply delete it from the device?

Betsy


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

KingAl said:


> http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2011/11/04/i-wouldnt-get-too-attached-to-those-amazon-prime-ebooks/#comment-31553


Interesting! Let's see how this plays out. Incidentally, as far as the major 6 - (publicly) they didn't say they wanted to participate, but couldn't. They said this service would cut into their sales.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

modwitch said:


> This. I've been having fun to day with the search and sample stuff. I put the Lending Library samples into a collection on my Kindle, and that seems to be a great system to keep this organized for me (I don't use wish lists currently, so it's nice to keep my tbr lists in one place - I tend to use samples as my tbr list in general). Atunah, that link makes browsing much easier as well, so those two things in combination have been more than a little distracting today .


I'm sure this was posted after I was here last but I've done the same thing. I like all my books to be in collections and I also use "Samples" for regular samples.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hoosiermama said:


> I plan on taking advantage of the 30 day free Prime when my Fire comes in...and then signing up! I like this idea.


Prime is great anyway... the 2 day shipping (or 1 day option for 3.99) is awesome. I need to get a Roku to take advantage of the streaming video sometime though...


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

Tam said:


> I first heard about it from a couple of posts on the Kindle Nation Facebook page. You should see the consternation in the replies! Lots of people are assuming this means no more free books unless you are a Prime member, even though multiple people are telling them that non-prime members are losing NOTHING.Folks are yelling at Kindle Nation and removing themselves from the page. (Actually KN needs to post more info - they put it up like a teaser saying - _Watch for a post here shortly to sort out what's changed with Amazon's new approach to free books! Hint: it's good news for Amazon Prime members!_) So I guess that is where people got the idea this will be the ONLY free option availabe now... Some folks already bought a bunch of the titles, thinking they were getting them all for free, and now are irate and calling Amazon to cancel their orders. (Not sure how you can think something is free when the buy button clearly states the price...). The instructions are fairly clear on the KN Facebook page and on Amazon. I mean, not every detail of the program is clear, but enough to keep PEOPLE WHO CAN READ from accidentally buying a dozen books at regular price!!!! Read, folks, do not just get Click Happy!! Good grief!!!!l


People are so stupid sometimes.... "good grief" is right.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd rather we go with "People are so easily confused sometimes."  

Actually, I'd rather people just stay here on KindleBoards and not read other sites for their Kindle information.    But I'm biased.

Betsy


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

that's definitely the more diplomatic approach...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

http://ilmk.wordpress.com/2011/11/05/amazons-prime-lending-library-has-them-in-a-tizzy-but-it-makes-sense/

A well-reasoned and non-alarmist blog post. . .linking to many of the recent articles. . .about the KOLL

I love his image of tossing a bag of grain into the midst of a flock of pigeons:


> They scatter every which way, scared out of their clucking minds.  Eventually, some of them realize it's edible, and come back and enjoy the food.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

robertk328 said:


> that's definitely the more diplomatic approach...


I try to remind people that KindleBoards is the "nice" Internet site. It's the KindleBoards way...


Betsy


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well if those easily confused folks were members of KB we wouldn't be having this discussion ;-)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

robertk328 said:


> Well if those easily confused folks were members of KB we wouldn't be having this discussion ;-)


Exactly my point--don't GO to those others sites, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Lisa_Follett (Oct 22, 2011)

tamborine said:


> They're talking about it on "other" boards, but they don't seem to have known about it for too long, either. This was kind of a stealth launch by Amazon!
> If you read the instructions, you can only access the books from your device. Wonder how difficult it will be to navigate/search? I've only bought books on my pc, never on my kindle, so I don't really know how they have it set up (I'll find out soon, though! ).


Turn on your Kindle. Go to the web to look for books. Type in the name of the book you want. There will be a button to borrow it. I found my book on the PC first.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's actually quite easy to browse on the device if you have one newer than a K1.  Go to the Kindle Store on your K, select See All and a menu will pop up with Kindle Owners' Lending Library as an option.

Select that and you can browse through all 5156 titles* or you can select "View Subcategories within Owners' Lending Library to choose one of 23 subcategories.

I've taken one of the excellent suggestions in a thread, and I now send a sample to my K4 and I have a Collection called Prime Lending Library that I put it in.  Then, I can just order it from the device, after making sure it's still part of the program.

Betsy

*has this gone up?  Seems like it was 5086 or something when I first looked at it....


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I was looking at the bestsellers, but I don't see any that can be lent. Am I doing somthing wrong?


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Exactly my point--don't GO to those others sites, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


No no no. You must go to these other sites and show them the light. Convert them to the way of the Kindleboards. Every Kindleboard member should spend at least 2 weeks converting the unfaithful.

Steve


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> I was looking at the bestsellers, but I don't see any that can be lent. Am I doing somthing wrong?


Earlier in the thread Atunah posted a link that will let you search for the lending/prime enabled books:

Prime Lending Eligible Kindle Books

(and it says 5,377 now. . .)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> I was looking at the bestsellers, but I don't see any that can be lent. Am I doing somthing wrong?


Amyberta--only about 5000 of the books available for Kindle are available for lending, so you need to either search for them on the device or using Atunah's link, as posted earlier. Otherwise it's like looking for a needle in a haystack.

And, Ann, it still says 5156 on the device. Interesting that it's different on the Web and on the device....

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'd rather we go with "People are so easily confused sometimes."
> 
> Actually, I'd rather people just stay here on KindleBoards and not read other sites for their Kindle information.  But I'm biased.
> 
> Betsy


I so totally agree with you Betsy.


----------



## Evenshade (Aug 12, 2009)

I think I read something at Amazon today about how this works but can't find it again.  I signed up for a month trial of Prime today and because I have a Fire on order will I only receive the one month free?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Huh.  How 'bout that?  It definitely says 5,377 when I click the link. . . but I just checked on Hedwig and it says 5,151.  Wonder why the difference?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

At least one of the books that came up on the web link was free regardless of Prime or not, it was the first one that came up.  I was able to "buy" it for 0.00 even though I already have a Prime check-out going.  So perhaps those books aren't being included in the Kindle listing but something about the search parameters is bringing them in on the web?

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Evenshade said:


> I think I read something at Amazon today about how this works but can't find it again. I signed up for a month trial of Prime today and because I have a Fire on order will I only receive the one month free? Thanks in advance.


You get one free month of prime. Not sure what that has to do with having the Fire on order though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Evenshade said:


> I think I read something at Amazon today about how this works but can't find it again. I signed up for a month trial of Prime today and because I have a Fire on order will I only receive the one month free? Thanks in advance.


If you are already a Prime member for shipping only, you will get a free month of videos. If you are getting a full trial of Prime including videos, you do not get an extra month. I'll see if I can find the link.

This is what it says:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=200771470


> Customers who have not used Prime instant videos over the past year will be given a free month of Amazon Prime when they first activate and register their Kindle Fire. Customers receiving free shipping benefits as an Amazon Mom, Amazon Student or as an invited guest of another Prime member will receive a month of Prime instant videos, if they have also not used the service over the past year. *If you're already a paid or free trial member of Prime when you register your device you'll be able to seamlessly use your benefits without interruption or changes to your membership.*
> 
> Starting your free month of Amazon Prime
> Your free month of Amazon Prime will start when you first activate and register your Kindle Fire. There is no charge, no credit card required to enjoy the free month.


There's some ambiguity but the bolded part reads to me that if you are already a free or paid trial member of Prime you don't get any change to your membership.

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I just went to Amazon for the first time today and there is a big announcement of the Kindle Owners' Lending Library.

"With Prime, Kindle owners can now choose from thousands of books to borrow for free including over 100 current and former New York Times Bestsellers – as frequently as a book a month, with no due dates."

I can see that this might be useful for all those best sellers that I may read once and really don't want to buy.  But one book a month??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra--

we've got a couple threads about this, I'll merge it.

But bear in mind, Amazon wants to sell books, too.    And there is no expiration date, other than if you check out a new book the next month, the prior one will be removed from your device.

I've merged it--you can see some of the recent discussion.  Overall, I think it's a nice perk for Kindle & Prime owners (note you must be both).

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Betsy, I looked before I posted, but didn't see anything...
And it doesn't appear to know that I have Prime because it won't let me borrow anything.  Sigh... off to read more instructions.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Andra said:


> Thanks Betsy, I looked before I posted, but didn't see anything...
> And it doesn't appear to know that I have Prime because it won't let me borrow anything. Sigh... off to read more instructions.


It appears that you can only borrow a title through your Kindle device. Kindle apps cannot view borrowed titles. I'd like to see the borrowing on the website since I don't usually shop through my Kindle.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I just got off the phone with the Kindle customer support person and was told that you have to be the owner of the Prime account in order to use the Lending Library.  I am not the owner - my husband is.  And I am not going to spend another $80/year just to borrow 12 books.  Oh well...


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Andra said:


> I just got off the phone with the Kindle customer support person and was told that you have to be the owner of the Prime account in order to use the Lending Library. I am not the owner - my husband is. And I am not going to spend another $80/year just to borrow 12 books. Oh well...


I'm also a guest & well, . I would pay the $40 they offered me post-Amazon Student in August, but it appears that that offer is no longer valid.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

krm0789 said:


> I'm also a guest & well, . I would pay the $40 they offered me post-Amazon Student in August, but it appears that that offer is no longer valid.


Have you checked with Customer Service? They're so good about stuff like that...if you had that opportunity so recently, it might be worth a try.

Betsy


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have you checked with Customer Service? They're so good about stuff like that...if you had that opportunity so recently, it might be worth a try.
> 
> Betsy


Thought it was too greedy to even check, but if I'm not the only one that thinks it's worth a try, I shall. (What was I thinking, I know you're all enablers... )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It doesn't hurt to ask. Nothing ventured, nothing gained... <other cliches here> As long as you don't have an expectation of entitlement, I don't think it's greedy.  Let us know.


Betsy


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Sorry if this question was already answered - why aren't all the books with lending enabled part of the Amazon Prime selection?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> Sorry if this question was already answered - why aren't all the books with lending enabled part of the Amazon Prime selection?


The short answer is because the publishers refuse to participate.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

DYB said:


> The short answer is because the publishers refuse to participate.


But there are thousands of self-published authors who aren't. Why aren't those included?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> But there are thousands of self-published authors who aren't. Why aren't those included?


My guess is that because there are thousands of them Amazon would have to go through each one individually and make that deal. They may or may not be working on that (it's not like they tell anyone in advance what their plans are), or maybe they even think it's too much work.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

JennaAnderson said:


> Sorry if this question was already answered - why aren't all the books with lending enabled part of the Amazon Prime selection?


I'm confused about this. Aren't all of the books with lending enabled listed with the Amazon Prime logo? Maybe I don't know what you mean by "the Amazon Prime selection."


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> I'm confused about this. Aren't all of the books with lending enabled listed with the Amazon Prime logo? Maybe I don't know what you mean by "the Amazon Prime selection."


Amazon Prime members have access to a lending library. I initially thought that all ebooks with lending enabled would be a part of this library. It is not the case and my question was why. I guess I could contact CS.

As far as it being difficult to enact for the thousands of indie ebooks - not so hard. Text to speech, DRM, and lending are a checkbox in the set up page. Authors have already selected if their title is lendable. I think it would be kind of easy to extend that to Prime. But maybe not.

The reason I'm asking is I just joined Pri
E fir the various perks - one of which I thought that all Lendable books would be in the lubrRy. But they aren't. I guess I will keep using the lending sites along with Prime.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Sorry - lots of typos. Trying to rock a baby and type o. My phone


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Ah, okay. Gotcha. You meant basic lending.

Yeah, the publishers have to agree to participate in that, as do the indies. The indies haven't been extended that opportunity just yet, but it's right on the horizon, so you'll probably see a lot of indies in the lending library soon.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

remember the lending library isn't all that powerful either.. you get 1 book per month, per Prime account.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Apparently it's so. The Wall St Journal reporting it:
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204621904577014273003626952.html
> 
> This is big. In one of our discussions of Prime, some members said they would get Prime if it meant they could borrow books..
> ...


Thanks for this Betsy but maybe you can explain to me the following. I had one borrow on reports (A Different Journey) and the next time I looked it was gone. What happened?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Beatriz said:


> Thanks for this Betsy but maybe you can explain to me the following. I had one borrow on reports (A Different Journey) and the next time I looked it was gone. What happened?


Beatriz, you quoted Betsy's post from over 2 months ago. . .that was when the whole Prime Lending thing was just announced. . . .

If you have questions about how authors or publishers get reports and what they mean, that would be best discussed in the Writer's Cafe. . . .


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Not sure if anyone will know the answer to this but. . . my husband has prime on his amazon account and it is shared with my account but I do not get the option to borrow books for free. It is clearly stated in my account that I have prime until December. . .any ideas on why I can't use the lending library?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Smurf, is the kindle registered to his account. The 'master' prime account has to be the same one where the kindle is registered. So, for example, my son gets prime shipping via my account, but his kindle is registered to his account, so no free books to borrow.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Purplesmurf, if you have Prime on your account as a result of "sharing" the Prime membership that your husband has on his account, you are not eligible for the Prime Lending Library. Here's what Amazon says (italics and underlining mine):



> *Sharing Amazon Prime Benefits*
> Prime members under a free trial or paid subscription can share their shipping benefits with up to 4 additional family members living in the same household, or up to 4 coworkers to shop for the related account. _Other Prime membership benefits such as Prime instant video and the Kindle Owners' Lending Library can't be shared.
> _


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Smurf, is the kindle registered to his account. The 'master' prime account has to be the same one where the kindle is registered. So, for example, my son gets prime shipping via my account, but his kindle is registered to his account, so no free books to borrow.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Thanks Anne and Betsy, that's kind of what I figured but never actually saw it written anywhere.

Any ideas then on how to combine kindle/amazon accounts without either A) losing my books by transferring the kindle account to the other amazon account, or B)canceling the prime membership and re-upping it on the other account?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

purplesmurf said:


> Thanks Anne and Betsy, that's kind of what I figured but never actually saw it written anywhere.
> 
> Any ideas then on how to combine kindle/amazon accounts without either A) losing my books by transferring the kindle account to the other amazon account, or B)canceling the prime membership and re-upping it on the other account?


I'm not sure there's a way to do that, but if there is, it would involve contacting Kindle CS (Inside the United States: 1-866-321-8851, Outside the United States: 1-206-266-0927.

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

At our house, the Prime membership is in DH's name but since I get most of the benefits, I don't want to pay for a 2nd Prime membership for me.  So I registered one of my older Kindles to his account so I can read my book a month on Amazon...

If you have more books than he does, I would definitely call Amazon to see if you can cancel the Prime on his account and put it on yours instead.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

We currently share a kindle so all the books we have are under my account. I'm adding calling them to see if it can be switched to tomorrow's "to do" list.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I finally got my own Prime account (had been on my parents for just the shipping).  They added the video streaming to the Playstation 3, so I finally have an easy way to get that on my TV.  With that, and a book a month through the lending library, I decided it was worthwhile to pay for my own Prime account.


----------



## jhartz (Apr 23, 2012)

So this is a one-a-month thing?  Someone told me about it and I read somewhere else it was five.  I do have Amazon Prime, but I did not see any free books.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes, it's one book a month.

If you have a main prime account (not a shared one) you can browse the Lending Library books on the Kindle by going to the Kindle store, clicking "see all categories" and then "Kindle Prime Lending Library."

On the website on a computer, you can do a search in the Kindle book store section,and the select "Amazon Prime Eligible" from the check boxes in the right panel and browse.  Or you can just search for books while logged into your account and see if any you're interested in have the borrow option on their product page.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

And that's one book per calendar month, regardless of the date it was borrowed.  A borrowed book must be returned before you can borrow the next one.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

wondering of maybe this would be the final (& best?) reason to sign up with Prime...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cork_dork_mom said:


> wondering of maybe this would be the final (& best?) reason to sign up with Prime...


I don't think 12 books a year is worth the $79 cost. For me the borrowing is icing on the cake. I mostly have it for free shipping. But the books are a nice extra as are videos.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As a Prime member for years, the shipping is sufficient reason for me.  If I weren't a Prime member, the free instant videos + the shipping would be the true value of Prime.  The 12 books a year would not be sufficient in themselves, but I guess they might tip me over if I were on the fence.  

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

The Playstation 3 getting an Amazon Video app put me over the edge to getting my own Prime account.  I'd had Prime for shipping for a couple years, but just as a guest on my parent's account so I couldn't use the video or lending library.

I'd ditched Netflix streaming when they started charging separately for it as I didn't use it enough (mainly watched my disc rentals) to pay $7.99 a month for it.  But once I could easily get Amazon streaming on my TV--that and the Kindle lending library was enough for me to pay the $79 for my own Prime account.

The books alone weren't enough for me to sign up.  But it is a nice perk as every book you borrow that is something you would have bought basically knocks some money off the Prime subscription price by saving you money.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

It was the Free TV series and the monthly book that tipped me into Prime.  The shipping by itself wasn't enough to warrant the $79 but with the other things .....


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

mooshie78 said:


> The Playstation 3 getting an Amazon Video app put me over the edge to getting my own Prime account. I'd had Prime for shipping for a couple years, but just as a guest on my parent's account so I couldn't use the video or lending library.
> 
> I'd ditched Netflix streaming when they started charging separately for it as I didn't use it enough (mainly watched my disc rentals) to pay $7.99 a month for it. But once I could easily get Amazon streaming on my TV--that and the Kindle lending library was enough for me to pay the $79 for my own Prime account.
> 
> The books alone weren't enough for me to sign up. But it is a nice perk as every book you borrow that is something you would have bought basically knocks some money off the Prime subscription price by saving you money.


And who said competition was a bad thing 

My guess is there are a number of targeted demographic angles that are yet to follow.


----------

